# Opinions on First Used Dressage Saddle



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
My new mare and I are starting some basic dressage schooling together and, while I am using my trainer's saddle for now, I would like to find my own saddle. I've found a tack shop that has a pretty large selection of used dressage saddles, but I am looking for opinions on favorite/least favorite brands, etc., as I am much more familiar with the Western world! I know the most important factor is whether or not it fits Zetha well, and the shop owner has already agreed to let me take a saddle on trial basis, so that's good. 
One interesting prospect was a used County dressage saddle, though I will have to go back in and have another look to know which model. It is only medium width, but my mare is not a particularly wide Friesian, and my trainer's standard saddle fits her perfectly, so I'm not overly concerned about it not having a wide tree. The saddle does show some wear, but the leather still seems to be in decent condition. I'm wondering what you, oh wise horseforum users!, would consider a fair price for a moderately used County dressage saddle? Some of this shops items seem right on and some seem over-priced, so I'm just trying to get a good feel for what's fair. 
Thanks so much for your help!
ZC


----------



## EnzoEventer (Sep 19, 2011)

County saddles are great; while I haven't personally had one they seem to be a favorite.  

I LOVE my 1996 NS Collegiate Dressage. It's their nicest saddle, that and the levanto. Just bought the NS barely used for $600 (sell for $1,500 new, I think? Or used to)


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Great, thank you!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Whatever fit your horse. :wink:

I like County - very comfortable saddles. I myself have Thornhill Vienna (but it's designed towards wider horses). Other brands to look at are MT, Kieffer, Stubben, Passier.


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Val! And yes, fit is, of course, the main concern


----------



## Cas (Jan 16, 2012)

If you can get a used County that fits your mare for a decent price, I would jump on it! I have a County WB that I use on my TB gelding, and it's wonderful, fits well, and is super comfy!!! If you're only schooling right now, then I wouldn't worry about the wear on it... For price, it depends what model it is, and what the age of it is. Mine is 15 years old, and I paid $600 for it (which was a deal and a half), then had it reflocked for another $300... I would think if this one has been reflocked recently you might pay a little more, or if it needs to be reflocked then less. If it has quite a lot of wear on it, I would try to pay around $500 or so. It's a great brand and will last forever with good care! Here's a picture of mine for reference!


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

This was such a helpful post! Thanks so much Cas!


----------



## cincojumper8 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would highly recommend an older stubben saddle. A saddle with less padding, blocks etc. will be more suited as you develop your seat.


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you Cinco. Because I knew that County fit my mare so well, I ended up finding and purchasing a County Competitor. It is not hugely built up, has a pretty modest seat and blocks, so I think it should suit me pretty well. And I know the fit is excellent on my Friesian, which is key, as they can be difficult to fit for saddles. But I appreciate the advice all the same, thanks so much for weighing in!


----------



## cincojumper8 (Sep 17, 2009)

welcome


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ZethaChance said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My new mare and I are starting some basic dressage schooling together and, while I am using my trainer's saddle for now, I would like to find my own saddle. I've found a tack shop that has a pretty large selection of used dressage saddles, but I am looking for opinions on favorite/least favorite brands, etc., as I am much more familiar with the Western world! I know the most important factor is whether or not it fits Zetha well, and the shop owner has already agreed to let me take a saddle on trial basis, so that's good.
> One interesting prospect was a used County dressage saddle, though I will have to go back in and have another look to know which model. It is only medium width, but my mare is not a particularly wide Friesian, and my trainer's standard saddle fits her perfectly, so I'm not overly concerned about it not having a wide tree. The saddle does show some wear, but the leather still seems to be in decent condition. I'm wondering what you, oh wise horseforum users!, would consider a fair price for a moderately used County dressage saddle? Some of this shops items seem right on and some seem over-priced, so I'm just trying to get a good feel for what's fair.
> Thanks so much for your help!
> ZC


 I have a friesian cross which is wide. I got a Schleese with an adjustable tree as I was having a hard time fitting. Because of the Friesian short back tree length is an issue also. Not many saddles have the shorter tree, so be aware of that also


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Churumbeque! Thanks for the advice, I will keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Cas said:


> If you can get a used County that fits your mare for a decent price, I would jump on it! I have a County WB that I use on my TB gelding, and it's wonderful, fits well, and is super comfy!!! If you're only schooling right now, then I wouldn't worry about the wear on it... For price, it depends what model it is, and what the age of it is. Mine is 15 years old, and I paid $600 for it (which was a deal and a half), then had it reflocked for another $300... I would think if this one has been reflocked recently you might pay a little more, or if it needs to be reflocked then less. If it has quite a lot of wear on it, I would try to pay around $500 or so. It's a great brand and will last forever with good care! Here's a picture of mine for reference!


Your saddle looks a bit too far forward, the girth should not be immediately behind the front legs, you should have a hands space, which also means your saddle is tilted slightly (the saddle flaps should be hanging straight down).

I would say go with any saddle that fits, I have a gorgeous Lovett and Rickets saddle from ebay which my saddler says could have been made for my mare


----------

